# tank refill cost?



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

Was just given a torch set and the 2 oxygen tanks need refilling. The 2 gas tanks still show pressure.

What is the going rate to have tanks refilled? And does anybody live in the north metro area of the twin cities that can suggest a place to have it done - I called around and nobody wants to touch personal tanks.

thanks,
Jon


----------



## redgrizzly69 (Jun 21, 2006)

you need to make sure you actually own the tanks, most places only rent them out to you on a yearly basis. Look in your yellow pages under welding supplies, they usually have oxy and acetylene tanks, but they usually swap out the tank, and it gets filled somewhere else, that why they have the rental agreement. The place I go through is Earl's out of St. Cloud, but there has to be places closer. Good luck.


----------



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

The set belonged to the guys father who bought them in the 70s. I am more worried about passing pressure test.

Jon


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Having personal tanks filled can be a bit of a hassle. They usually want proof that you own them, I mean retail bill of sale proof. Then they send them off for testing and then refilling.


----------



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to work for a welding supply store so here is what goes on.!st you HAVE to have the bill of sale from a "Supplier"that sales bottles.2nd:the oxygen bottles have a 12 year test dat,meaning they have to pass a pressure test every 12 yrs or if they are customer owned most places require them to be tested every 5 yrs,because they have no control on what goes on with them at your place.3rd the acet. bottle needs to be retested every 5 yrs reguard less of who owns them.
Your best bet is to offer to sell them to the local supply store in lue of free rent for say x number of years.MAKE sure if you do this to get a signed contract by you and the manager or owner of the supply store,also may want to put init that if for some unfore seen reason something should happen to you,you son or who ever get the remainder of the contract even if the supply store sells to a bigger company.

Email me at [email protected] for a few more options I can think of.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL I bought a set at a yard sale (torch and tanks and all! $10) the guy said his dad had had them filled before the war I never knew what war thought Veitnam
when I went to have them filled I asked if they could tell me when they were last filled he said SURE!
Then hummm maybe not ...unless they werelast filled in 39?
LOL ya never knowhow long them tanks are good for!
BTW I didnt have the least bits trouble with the tanks took them to a branch of the Linde Co. (thats what they where marked) and they did an exchange took 2 or 3 minutes refill cost depends on size


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

*NO NO NO DONT SELL FOR RENT!!!!* thats like taking a paid for car and offering to make payments on it to a local Garage!


----------



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

If you haven't bought gas cylinders then you ought to atleast go and price them.IF no one in your area will refill them,then all you have is 2 cylinders that are nothing more then scrap iron.So selling them for rent is a very good choice.Because like I said before alot of places WILL NOT fill them with out a ORIGINAL BILL OF SALE.so why not sell them for rent.These places buy cylinders from people in the same spot as this.They get cylinders cheaper then buying new ones and the customer either has cash in hand or gets rent free for x amount of years.Everyone comes out ahead.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL a lot of places are theives! The whole deal to require the Bill of sale thing is a rip off who has a Bill of sale from 30 40 50 years ago? and specailly for the specific tank you have now after just exchanging tanks for so long? Its all a scam to charge you rent on the tanks


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Take the tanks to a TSC (tractor supply store) and swap them out for new replacement tanks. If your tanks are in good shape and current on inspection, it'll cost you around $30 to get new ones full of gas. Completely yours in ownership. It's a swap on tanks, you're buying the gas.

Most shops get squirrely about people owning large tanks like you see commercial welders have on their trucks. Rarely are those sold, they are normally leased. You do not legally have to have a bill of sale and such with them, but most chain type welding stores act like you're a thief and try to take your tanks claiming them as stolen, unless you slug the store manager in the face.

The little tanks aren't a problem with ownership, but a lot of places just don't want to bother refilling them.


----------

